# 2.8 heads



## Silver bullet s4 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey guys so I got a bit of a dilemma. I would like to build a set of heads for my b5 s4 which is basically stock other than some diverter valves a giac stg 2 tune and a cat back exhaust. I was wondering what would the pros and cons of building a set of 2.8 heads for it be. I can pick the up dirt cheap at the pull-a part I have heard they are a direct bolt on the exhaust cam is the same the intake cam has a longer duration and the ports are larger. I also heard it’s recommended to put the exhaust valves from the 2.7 in the 2.8 head and for the intake side all I really have to do is pick up a set of the o34 transition adapter things to accommodate for the larger intake port. Correct me if I’m wrong ...Some one help me out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds like U did research


----------



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

Might as well just do the turbos on ur stock setup prolly a better power gain and a better sorted car , ide only build me heads for big turbo rs6 rods where u can fully take advantage of the parts ur using


----------

